# Destin



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Coming to Destin tomorrow with the family for spring break and will be bringing our boat down (21ft. Center Console) to do a little inshore and nearshore fishing... 

Will probably be going out this Tuesday and Wednesday since the weather looks the best on those days. I am planning on trolling spoons for spanish mackerel or some diving trolling lures/or live baits for any early kings that may be hanging around the nearshore reefs wrecks. We will also have some younger ones with us so want to do some bottom fishing for triggers and mingo's. Maybe have one larger rod rigged up with a carolina rig for dropping live baits targeting am AJ. 

Do you guys have any tips I am forgetting or what baits the spanish/kings are taking now? Appreciate any info you can supply. Thanks!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Welcome to paradise  

I wouldn't focus as much on trolling as I would a live line out while you're bottom fishing. 

Something simple, 20# standing line with a 3' wire stinger and a cigar minnow. Hard for a kind to pass that up. 

You might also throw a knocker rig with a flouro leader an ounce or so of weight. And a live pinner or croaker, would definetly snag any passing cobia or even some giant red snapper feeding on a chum slick. 

My coworker is out there now with the same game plan, I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fish the bridges within the bay( mid-bay or destin) small hooks with small weight and live shrimp for sheepshead. Bigger hooks, with a 1 oz egg sinker with a live pin, croaker or whatever live bait u can get your hands on for reds. Drop them down by the pillings and your bound to get something worth eating. If your fishing Sheeps bring a hard point shovel or something you can pick with. Scrape the barnacles its natural Chem that will get the sheepheads fired up


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Midbay has spades too. Absolutely great fight for the kids. 

For such a small fish they sure can pull!


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome info I appreciate it!

Hopefully I've got the right gear. I mostly do striper fishing in GA. Will the gear below work

- Okuma Magda Pro line counting reels with medium heavy rods - going to use for trolling, drifting live baits and bottom fishing.... Just not sure if the rods are strong enough if I hook up to a big aj or snapper - they are currently rigged with #20lb mono

- Two Penn Pursuits 6000 spinning rods - use for trolling and bottom fishing. One has got #30lb braid and the other #20lb mono

- Two smaller Okuma spinning rods with #12lb test used for gotcha plugs and catching bait fish. Could use these at the bridge for reds and sheepshead 

Should I be ok with this gear or do I need anything bigger? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Strongly suggest you stop by Half Hitch in Destin, drop a few dollars on stuff and ask the same questions. Good luck and have fun, the conditions look good for you!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

atliens1987 said:


> Awesome info I appreciate it!
> 
> Hopefully I've got the right gear. I mostly do striper fishing in GA. Will the gear below work
> 
> ...


Gear looks great for the most part, 

The AJs, snapper, and more importantly Grouper will be fun. 

The Magda's should hold up, as mentioned you could always drop some $$ at half hitch for a heavier rod. 

Personally I would check the Walmart in destin first. HH prices are good but not great for a vacation rod.


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I think I'm gonna go ahead and just get a 7 ft heavy rod for one of the Magda pros in case can get around some aj's. 

Any recommendations on spots to look for kings, cobia or aj? I'll planning on heading east of the pass and stopping over some of the public reefs/wrecks and dropping a couple downlines and have a freelined live bait out hoping to get a passing King.

Is bait right off the beach right now or better luck around the jetties/bridge?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

atliens1987 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I'm gonna go ahead and just get a 7 ft heavy rod for one of the Magda pros in case can get around some aj's.
> 
> Any recommendations on spots to look for kings, cobia or aj? I'll planning on heading east of the pass and stopping over some of the public reefs/wrecks and dropping a couple downlines and have a freelined live bait out hoping to get a passing King.
> 
> Is bait right off the beach right now or better luck around the jetties/bridge?


Right now? 

Nothing is is for sure here yet. 

Couple kings, spanish, cobia here and there but the large pods of bait aren't here yet. 

Coworker and his friends fished the sea bouy with Sabikis for half an hour yesterday and only 4 cigs to show for it. 

I would stick to close wrecks, bridge rubble, pump station, miss Louise and AF Barge. 

There is also numerous tanks, sand fleas, and smaller rubble you can hit.


There is an interactive coordinate map at FloridaGoFishing.com with lists as well.


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the info. I'll let you know how we do and hopefully will have some pics to post!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you need a place to buy any tackle, with extremely friendly and helpful people I would recommend stopping by The Ships Chandler. They have everything you could need in there and will point you in the right direction as well. After three years in Destin, it is my opinion it is the best tackle shop there!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

atliens1987 said:


> Is bait right off the beach right now or better luck around the jetties/bridge?


 For future reference the bait is always here year round. When it's not on the beach the bait stacks up on nearshore structure from 60-100' of water. Those reef modules to the East of Destin are always a good place to start looking. There are plenty of sardines, cigars, tinkers, and a few hardtails.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

You're going to need bigger than 20 pound line for AJ's. They don't call them sea donkeys for nothing.


----------



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Appreciate all the info! Definitely will help out the next time we make it down here. We went out Thursday ( skipped Wednesday due to the weather ). The wind was pretty rough in the morning however we managed to catch a few sheepshead off the jetties and when the wind died down did some trolling east of the pass and hooked 3 Spanish mackerel using tree rigs with silver spoons and 2 oz trolling weights. Gonna try to make it back out tomorrow. Will keep you posted.


----------

